# Arthritis Med (easy on stomach)



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Trouble has spondylosis at age 12+. She is on carprofen (rimadyl) and Dasuquin. The Dasuquin alone initially made a huge difference but as her spine continued to deteriorate, we added the carprofen. She is almost back to her happy old self  Once her current supply of Dasuquin has run out, I will switch her to Advanced Dasuquin.

Next step may adding Gabapentin, when she shows signs of needing something more added for pain management.

Because of her age, I hope to avoid Adequan injections but we will see.

How long was your girl on Previcox? I would not immediately jump to the assumption that it was the cause of her stomach upset.

Pain management is so important-I would get her on something immediately.


----------



## Pathfinder (Apr 5, 2014)

I.m trying Purica Recovery SE. 5 days in. Let u know after month.


----------



## anamcouto (Aug 15, 2015)

Ella injured her knee at 5 months and ended up being diagnosed with hip displaysia on her 5month anniversary, because we live in Macau surgery is pretty much out of question until we leave 1year from now (Ella will be 2 by then) so we've been taking pain management very serious. She started with carpofren the days following the injury but it was to strong for a stomach, we then switched to Meloxidyl (Meloxicam) oral liquid that we get from Europe through our vet.

We are quite happy with it, the instructions are to squirt the food with her dosage and let her eat, we actually just squirt the plastic needle directly into her mouth after her dinner because it's easier for us and she seems to be fine with those meds, she doesn't get groggy anymore but I remember in the beginning she would look a bit spaced out sometimes but she was still growing so not easy job to manage the dosage correctly.

We don't give it everyday but around 4-5 days straight and then we pause for a couple more allowing us to access if she's really in pain or just tricking us to cuddling and extra attention (yeah she does that, sneaky)


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

How long has she been taking Previcox? It's one of the newer painkillers, but most dogs don't have any problems with it. Pilgrim took it for 3 years, when the Metacam (Meloxycam) wasn't as effective any more. I think you'd be wise to visit the vet, just to check on why she's losing her breakfast.


----------

